# 16 more days!!!



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Only 16 more days until our plane takes off and lands us in Lisbon!!! :cheer2: lane: 

Everything is set-we have been a contact with our "sponsor" and he and his family have been a tremendous help. Our household goods left Japan in mid-April, so they should hopefully arrive right about the time we do. All in all, things are looking good and we are very excited to finally get there, begin searching for place to rent, get the kids registered for school and start our lives again!!


----------



## RICHWOOD (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hello from Richard in Canada*

Hello Erin:

Let me know your first impression of Lisbon.

Sounds like an interesting place to live.

Regards,

Richard Wood
Montreal,Quebec,CANADA





thepilotswife said:


> Only 16 more days until our plane takes off and lands us in Lisbon!!! :cheer2: lane:
> 
> Everything is set-we have been a contact with our "sponsor" and he and his family have been a tremendous help. Our household goods left Japan in mid-April, so they should hopefully arrive right about the time we do. All in all, things are looking good and we are very excited to finally get there, begin searching for place to rent, get the kids registered for school and start our lives again!!


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Erin, are you staying in Lisbon or planning to settle somewhere else?

It is an exciting time, I still remember the feeling getting on the boat and waving goodbye to Portmouth and UK.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Bubbles67 said:


> Hi Erin, are you staying in Lisbon or planning to settle somewhere else?
> 
> It is an exciting time, I still remember the feeling getting on the boat and waving goodbye to Portmouth and UK.


Since my dh's job is in Lisbon, we are planning to settle somewhere near there(not Lisbon proper), maybe Sintra, Cascais, Estoril. Not sure yet, going to check everything out once we get there.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Those sixteen days will, literally, fly by. Enjoy the fond farewells and good luck with everything.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Erin 

Well the planning is all over, tickets booked, how many more sleeps don't matter. Life is ahead of you. A new life.

Once you arrive don't forget us here on the Forum.

May i wish you the very best of luck for now and the Future. 


Peter


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

thepilotswife said:


> Only 16 more days until our plane takes off and lands us in Lisbon!!! :cheer2: lane:
> 
> Everything is set-we have been a contact with our "sponsor" and he and his family have been a tremendous help. Our household goods left Japan in mid-April, so they should hopefully arrive right about the time we do. All in all, things are looking good and we are very excited to finally get there, begin searching for place to rent, get the kids registered for school and start our lives again!!


Cool,
All the best for the new life :clap2:

You say that your goods left Japan in mid-April and should arrive about now - they probably will - it's just a question of WHERE they arrive :eyebrows:

(There is a stray container here in Southampton Docks - it's blue with China Shipping written on it :confused2: )

All the very best,
Chris & Hellen


----------

